# سؤال خصوص محرك Jet



## عمر112233 (31 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أن شاء الله الكل بحير 

أنا سؤالي بحصوص محرك النفاث الخاص بطائرات المدنية الى هيا الإرباص وغيرها

الكل يعرف طريقه عمله 

المروحه الخارجيه تلف عشان تدخل الهواء

إلى غرفه الضغط وبعدين يصير في غرفه الإختراق وبعدين إلى الخارج

السؤال هنا : هل الطائره تطير بمحرك هواء ؟
أو في حاجه تانيه ما حد يعرفها في هذا المحرك ؟
سؤال 2 : هل البنزين المستخدم هو بنزين عايدي زي إلى في السيارات أو لا ؟
سؤال 3 : هل يوجد مواد غير البنزين المستخدمه للإختراق يعني غير البنزين عشان يطلع قوة 
الدفع ؟
سؤال 4 : ما هوه الجهاز المستخدم لكي تلف المروحه بهذه القوة لتكمل دور بسرعة 3000 لفه فى الدقيقه
لو في اسأله تانيه بكتبها ليكم

شكرا لكم
*​


----------



## عمر112233 (1 يونيو 2015)

*المشاهدة 86

ولا أحد رد على سؤالي الله يخليكم ردو عليا
*​


----------



## ALUMIN (1 يونيو 2015)

مع انه ليس اختصاصي علم الطياران انا متأكد ان وقود الطائرات النفاثة هو على العموم مادة الكيروزين Kerosene


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

ماذا تقصد بمحرك هواء؟
و المحرك ليس هو فقط من يجعل الطائرة تطير ولكن المحرك يعطي السرعة و الدفع و الجناح بزواية معينة يعطي قوة الرفع (تجعل الطائرة ترتفع)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

​وقود الطائرات ليس بنزين وانما كيروسين عالي النقاء


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

لا يوجد مواد أخرى 
و انما الهواء المضغوط يدخل غرفة الاحتراق بضغط وحرارة معينة
ويستخدم شرارة للاشتعال
و بخاخات الوقود


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

المروحة تديرها التربينه وقوة التربينه ليست بالسهلة لانها من قوة الاحتراق


----------



## عمر112233 (1 يونيو 2015)

بصراحه أنا ساكن في دبي وشفت عرض للشباب Jet man

يستخدمون محرك النفاث ومن بعدها وأنا بدي امتلك واحد زيه 

في صاحبي وراني مقاطع على يوتيوب بس ودي اعرف طريقة عمله

في طريقه عشان اشتريه زي هدوله شباب Jet man

فين ينباع ولا أروح مخرطه يعملوه ههههههه :7:

هدا شكله المحرك
موراضي يرفعها​


----------



## جديد القديم (1 يونيو 2015)

اتوقع هذا المقطع مفيد جدا 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjiUUJdPGX0

بالتوفيق


----------



## عمر112233 (1 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للكل مستني الرد على سؤال بخصوص Jet man​


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (1 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنصحك بالاطلاع على المحرك pulse jet فهو بسيط جدا
ويمكنك صناعته على المخرطة :7::7::7:


----------



## عمر112233 (2 يونيو 2015)

الجبل الأقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنصحك بالاطلاع على المحرك pulse jet فهو بسيط جدا
> ويمكنك صناعته على المخرطة :7::7::7:



طيب أقدر اطير بيه زي حقوت jet man

مستنيك اوك


----------



## عمر112233 (2 يونيو 2015)

بخصوص pulse jet

كم سعرته وهل أستطيع أطير بيه زي jet man

أو أقدر أشتري واحد زي jet man

وكم سعره
شكرا لكم جميعاً


----------



## ALUMIN (2 يونيو 2015)

اخي هذه الاشياء خطيرة جدا قد تؤدي الى الموت او الاعاقة الجسدية والعقلية 
لدى انصحك ان تبدأ بدراسة وصنع الطائرات المتحكم فيها حتى تتقنها اتم الاتقان ثم تبدأ في صناعة الطائرات بمراوح حتى تتقنها ثم تنتهي ب jet men


----------



## عمر112233 (2 يونيو 2015)

ALUMIN قال:


> اخي هذه الاشياء خطيرة جدا قد تؤدي الى الموت او الاعاقة الجسدية والعقلية
> لدى انصحك ان تبدأ بدراسة وصنع الطائرات المتحكم فيها حتى تتقنها اتم الاتقان ثم تبدأ في صناعة الطائرات بمراوح حتى تتقنها ثم تنتهي ب jet men



أخي يعني ما اقدر اشتري المحرك زي jet man

أنا بس بدي اطير مره وحده وبس ما ابي كل يوم صدقني ياريت تساعدوني

شكرا لكم جمعاً


----------



## عمر112233 (2 يونيو 2015)

على فكره انا ساكن في دبي

عندنا صحراء دائمن اروح مع صحابي ما حطير عالي بس يعني ارتفاع منخفض

بس بدي أجرب هدا الإحساس يعني كل شهرين مره 

سلامتكم جميعاَ


----------



## ALUMIN (2 يونيو 2015)

عمر112233 قال:


> على فكره انا ساكن في دبي
> 
> عندنا صحراء دائمن اروح مع صحابي ما حطير عالي بس يعني ارتفاع منخفض
> 
> ...


الطيران المنخفض اخطر بكثير من الطيران العالي
بالنسبة الى ثمنها اكثر من 100000 دولار

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10730066
اما صناععتها فهو اكثر من معقد لانه يجب ان تتحكم في عدة تكنلوجيات


----------



## عمر112233 (3 يونيو 2015)

شكرا أخي العزيز على ردك ليا والله يبارك فيك يارب
انا بدي بس المحرك كم ثمنه زي هذا الشخص أشتراه وركبه على الدراجه الهوائيه 
هدا الفيديو موجود على اليوتيوب
أو يمكن سواه في مخرطه مدري عنه المحرك
هذا اسمه Jet Powered Bicycle _ It's Insane!

مستنيكم تردو عليا​


----------



## ALUMIN (3 يونيو 2015)

لست ادري ان كان هذا ماتبحث عنه http://www.chiefaircraft.com/radio-control/turbine-engines/jetcat.html
انصحك بالبحث في دبي من يقوم بالتدريب على قيادة هذه الطائرات ثم كراءها
اكتب لصاحب هذا الفيديو ربما يجيبك عن امكانية التدريب والكراء 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czy0pXRRZcs
http://www.jetman.com/


----------



## عمر112233 (4 يونيو 2015)

الف شكرا لك أخي ورايح أعمل بنصيحتك أنا دشيت على الموقع إلى أقدر أشتري منه

المحرك بس سعره يوصل " مليون درهم إماراتي " و بسعودي مليون ريال " صح ولا أنا حسبته غلط

شكرا لك مستنيك​


----------



## rima112233 (11 يونيو 2015)

*السلام عليكم أسمي ريما أنا عايشه في الإمارات في دبي

أنا شفت عرض Jet man وشفت الموضوع هون

وبدي المحرك متلك عمر , بشتريه من الموقع بس عندي شوية أسألة من شانه

1/ المحرك بكفي لشخص واحد يطيرة ولا لازم أشتري إثنين أو ثلاثه ؟
2/ كيف أشغله وكيف اخليه سريع أو بطيى المحرك ؟
3 / من شان البنزين من وين أجيبه لاني قريت هون أنه يشتعل بش أسمه "كيروسين عالي النقاء "
من وين أحصله عنا في دبي ؟

شكرا لكم جميعاً


*​


----------



## rima112233 (12 يونيو 2015)

بلييز ردو عليا بدي أياكم تعلموني لانه هله صيفيه:34:​


----------



## rima112233 (14 يونيو 2015)

*لشو مافي رد عليا بلييز حد يرد على سؤالى 
*​


----------



## عمر112233 (15 يونيو 2015)

rima112233 قال:


> *لشو مافي رد عليا بلييز حد يرد على سؤالى
> *​



*شكلهم مشغولين بس أكيد بيردو عليكي*​


----------



## rima112233 (15 يونيو 2015)

عمر112233 قال:


> *شكلهم مشغولين بس أكيد بيردو عليكي*​


*مستنيه الكل أن شاء الله يردو عليا وعلى اسألتي كلها

شكرا لك*​


----------



## Eng Hassan Salam (2 مايو 2017)

*مهندس حسن سلامة*

على حد علمى ان المحركات المستخدمة هى micro jet engine وتختلف اسعارها باختلاف قوة الدفع الناتجة من المحرك. ​​


----------



## Eng Hassan Salam (2 مايو 2017)

*eng: hassan salama*

* eng: hassan salama 
*​*اجابة اسئلتك اخى الكريم :
*
* 
السؤال هنا : هل الطائره تطير بمحرك هواء ؟

محرك الهواء ما هو الى قوة دفع لتحريك الطائرة الى الامام اما ما يجعل الطائرة بالارتفاع والطيران هما جناحا 
الطائرة وهذا ينتج من حركة الهواء على سطح الجناح مكونا فرق فى الضغط اسفل واعلى الجناح هذا باختصار
شديد جدا وللعلم يمكن للطائرة ان تطير بمحرك واحد فقط فى حال تعطل المحرك الاخر معتمدة على جناحى الطائرة وهناك طائرات شراعية تطير بدون محركات ايضا .

سؤال 2 : هل البنزين المستخدم هو بنزين عايدي زي إلى في السيارات أو لا ؟
سؤال 3 : هل يوجد مواد غير البنزين المستخدمه للإختراق يعني غير البنزين عشان يطلع قوة 
الدفع ؟

الوقود المستخدم فى الطائرات هى مشتق من الكيروسين مضافا اليه بعض الاضافات التى تزيد من كفائته وهناك 
انواع مثل JET A1 و JET A2....
والان يتجه العالم للوقود الحيوى Biofuel وده كان مشروع مجموعة من زملائى فى القسم وتم تجربة الوقود
بنجاح 

سؤال 4 : ما هوه الجهاز المستخدم لكي تلف المروحه بهذه القوة لتكمل دور بسرعة 3000 لفه فى الدقيقه
لو في اسأله تانيه بكتبها ليكم؟

محركات الطائرات انواع Turboprop و Turbo jet و Turbofan 
TurboJET هو الصورة البسيطة للمحرك بدون اى ملحقات ويستخدم فى الطائرات الحربية 
ويتكون من ضاغط للهواءcompressor و غرفة الاحترق combusion chamber
وTurbine التربينة وهى المسؤولة عن دوران ال compressor لضغط الهواء وسحبه داخل المحرك .
اما ال turbofan و turboprop فهما يستخدمان فى الطائرات المدنية وطائرات نقل البضائع وذالك باضافة 
fan او propeller لمحرك turbojet لتقليل كمية الوقود المحترق وزيادة قوة الدفع للمحرك
هذا الفيديو يشرح ببساطة محرك التربوفان المستعمل فى الطائات المدنى 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LaKlE2h3Jw

ارجو ان تكون اجابتى للاسئلة كافية ان شاء الله

*​


----------

